# Watercolour sketches.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Two sketches I did last night and today. One from a painting I liked and one of my own. Candlelight isn't the easiest thing to capture in watercolour but it's good for practise.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Love the candlelight, they are both very nice paintings.


----------

